# How to post pic.



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm wanting to post some pics up. All I have is my phone anyone uploaded pics before from a iPhone?


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

You do it the same way you would do on a computer. On any page on this forum, look across the top and find "USER CP" in the gray bar, click that. 

This will take you to your profile here. 

On the left find YOUR CONTROL PANEL and under that find "Pictures & Albums", and click that. 

On that page on the left side find "Add Album", click that. That will take you to a new page where you can enter the name of the album and a description. Then click submit. 

On this new page, on the left find "upload pictures", click that. That will take you to a new page with three buttons, "choose files", click them one at a time and locate the files you would like to upload, you can do three at a time. Once you have the file selected, click upload pictures.

Once they have been uploaded, make sure you have the correct pictures you wish up up load and then click save changes.

You do the same steps on a smartphone. Hope this helps


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow! Thank you I will give it a go.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you want to put them in a post or in an album?

More about picture posting here.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2595


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The photo album has been experiencing issues, I'd just post them direct like Ed pointed out.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Having trouble. Yes I want to post some pics of my work. I have my pics uploaded just can't get them to a post. Ask for the URL


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Did you follow the How to post pictures procedure?


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks guys I figured it out.


----------

